# World of Warcraft - Extreme FPS Issues



## jdolbeer (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been experiencing very poor FPS for the last few months on my system. When in a major city, I get roughly 10-15. In a raid setting I get around 5 during fights.

I have everything turned off/to low.

I have an ATI Radeon X1300 256MB with updated drivers

ABit LR8 MB
Intel 3.2 GHZ
2.0 GB RAM
Run on Windows Server 2003

Wondering what can be done to fix the issue. Not sure if it's the card or something else.

If there is any other information needed, let me know.


----------



## nekolux (Apr 22, 2007)

ive been getting roughly 20-40 fps in shattrath with BC it may be the server or your graphics card might be malfunctioning . If everything on your comp is set up properly u might wanna try to bypass your router if u use one although fps issues r more of a graphics card problem. 
Oh and try to disable your mods


----------



## jdolbeer (Jul 5, 2006)

How can I tell if my Video Card is malfunctioning?


----------



## Lococard (Jul 6, 2004)

What UI are you running?

Try deleting your WTF folder, and interface folder. Restart WoW and see if it changes.

Do u get normal FPS when out of major city or raid?


Normally just the massive increase in people of being in a raid or major city reduces your FPS dramatically. If you get normal pings when not around anybody then could be your UI.


----------



## nekolux (Apr 22, 2007)

well for one thing is your graphics card is malfunctioning you will experience the same low fps on almost anything that you do , also theres a repair function in your world o fwarcraft folder use the function and see if it helps


----------



## jdolbeer (Jul 5, 2006)

Lococard said:


> What UI are you running?
> 
> Try deleting your WTF folder, and interface folder. Restart WoW and see if it changes.
> 
> ...


That's just the thing, I'm not really getting normal fps in non populated areas.
I average around 20-30 outside.


----------



## nekolux (Apr 22, 2007)

wait when you say last few months do u mean when u installed burning crusade? if so u might wanna consider reinstallation


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

Dont listen to nekolux, he dosnt seem to be that knowledgeable on this particular subject. There are only a few things that can cause FPS drops they are;
- Crap GPU (not powerful enough) + not supported by game
- Adware
- Poor ping (note. lagg)
- Overheating
- Outdated Drivers
- Installation Corruption
- O.S not supported by game

If these have all been ruled out then, try providing a better explaination of the situation plz.

:O


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ping wont effect FPS, it will make you lag, but it wont drop FPS.


----------



## nekolux (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah err dude ? u arent even giving any ways for him to solve his problem . btw lag IS different from low FPS . you can have a great connection and fps can still be bad . so anyway jdolbeer : check your card , try repair function if not reinstall wow ( i know its a drag , happened once to me when i kept crashing when i enter scholomance ).
oh and btw r u getting low fps with everything else u do?


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

"Note. Lagg"

Telling him it may seem to be a drop in FPS but its called lagg ok.. 

And im not giving him solution to solve this problem, because it down to poor hardware OK. 

U guys are only giving him info that he probibly has tried at the WOW support web site!

+ this guy hasnt giving nearly enought info to sort his problem out

Conclusion; u guys dont have a clue and this guys needs more money?!


----------



## nekolux (Apr 22, 2007)

yes i saw the note ' lagg ' but we r just trying to tell u that lag <> low fps .
1st. there r lots of possibilties to problems relating to the computer we r trying to narrow down the options.
2nd. not everyone is filthy rich with money to burn . for all u know it might not be a problem he needs to pay for at all.
3rd. we r here to give advice and offer wadever assistance we can so, lets not argue

P.S ctrl R in wow will tell you your fps


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

I played WoW on an AMD64 2400+ 1gig ram 128MB ATI mobile card, and got fine FPS. WOW is not THAT hardware hungry.


----------



## jdolbeer (Jul 5, 2006)

NeVeRReSt said:


> "Note. Lagg"
> 
> Telling him it may seem to be a drop in FPS but its called lagg ok..
> 
> ...


So what other information do you need from me?

Please stop arguing in my post. It doesn't help.


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just a question, but why are you running it on Windows server 2003? Are you a server for other applications? If this is so, that can greatly decrease performance. Like DNS server or Mail server or anything, will greatly decrease performance.


----------



## jdolbeer (Jul 5, 2006)

JMarch123 said:


> Just a question, but why are you running it on Windows server 2003? Are you a server for other applications? If this is so, that can greatly decrease performance. Like DNS server or Mail server or anything, will greatly decrease performance.


No I'm not. It's complicated and the reason for my using it isn't relevant to the situation.


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

Check your CPU/RAM usage when you are playing. If nothing looks fishy, check the event log to see if there are any errors being reported when you are playing the game. If neither of these have any avail, let us know.


----------



## jdolbeer (Jul 5, 2006)

JMarch123 said:


> Check your CPU/RAM usage when you are playing. If nothing looks fishy, check the event log to see if there are any errors being reported when you are playing the game. If neither of these have any avail, let us know.


I currently have WoW, Mozilla with 5 tabs, Windows Media Player, 7 AIM Windows and 5 torrents running. I still am only using 80-85% of my CPU usage. When I raid I have WoW and Ventrilo open. That's it.


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

What about RAM? Event log?


----------



## jdolbeer (Jul 5, 2006)

Where do I check RAM usage or the event log? The only error log I could find is the one in the WoW folder that checks for critical errors.


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

Event log is in Admininistrator Tools. RAM you need to download something to check the most accurately.


----------



## jdolbeer (Jul 5, 2006)

What am I looking for in the Error Log? 

What is it that I need to download to check RAM usage?


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

Check for any errors when you open World of Warcraft, and any errors when your WoW is running. 
One tool for monitoring RAM, FreeRAM XP pro http://www.yourwaresolutions.com/index.html


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

Also note,
http://www.blizzard.com/wow/faq/faq_tech.shtml
What are the game's system requirements?

Windows® System 98/ME/2000/XP OS: 
Don't really know if this has anything to do with it. But just to point it out.


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

type in RUN; msconfig, go to startup and services tab and uncheck the programs that may slow down your computer, ie: msn,toolbars for I.explorer (just general crap)


----------

